
GitHub and Export Controls - yuanchenxi95
https://help.github.com/en/articles/github-and-export-controls
======
horyzen
FWIW, it was first created in 2017 and last updated in March[0].

[0][https://github.com/github/site-
policy/commits/master/Policie...](https://github.com/github/site-
policy/commits/master/Policies/github-and-export-controls.md)

